# Please help me decide... Canon 5D3 or Nikon D800



## tnowell (Nov 17, 2012)

I understand this is a Canon Forum but please try to be unbiased.

I am just starting off and looking to take still photography only, video is not part of the equation. At this point I'm interested in taking street level and portrait photography sometime in low-light without a flash. 

I have spent 50+ hours reviewing the Canon 5D3 and Nikon D800 but just cant seem to make up my mind. If you were able to start over and were comparing the two cameras what system would you prefer and why? My budget is around 5k including lenses.

Here are the two options I've been considering...

1) Canon 5D3 and Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM
2) Nikon D800 and Nikon Nikon 24-70mm 2.8G ED AF-S

Thanks in advance,
Young Grasshopper


----------



## Danielle (Nov 17, 2012)

How much experience do you have? Why I ask (you don't have to physically answer) is that if you know you are going to print big, I'd suggest the D800. By the way I mean big.

If you want maybe slightly cleaner high iso the canon and forget the 24-70 (my opinion) and buy a fast prime for your low light. For instance the 35L. Unless of course your dead set on the zoom. The canon will get you a pretty state of the art autofocus system too.

If your experienced I don't think you'll go wrong with either actually.


----------



## Zv (Nov 17, 2012)

I doubt anyone on this forum could truly be unbiased! Pretty much everyone will recommend the 5D mk III especially when paired to the 24-70L II. 

Though whatever body you choose most will agree the lens will be the most important factor. Canon has an impressive lens line-up and their new version II lenses are simply outstanding! As a lens lover I would say go with Canon. 

Best advice is choose a system and stick to it. Either one is more that capable for any photographer.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2012)

tnowell said:


> I have spent over 50+ hours reviewing the Canon 5D3 and Nikon D800



Has your 50+ hours included some time in a shop handling both cameras? Ergonomics are quite different. 

Either system will deliver great images. Personally, I'd pick the D800 if my main use was landscapes/architecture. For portrait/street, I'd pick Canon for the AF and better high ISO for low light.


----------



## kidcharles (Nov 17, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Either system will deliver great images. Personally, I'd pick the D800 if my main use was landscapes/architecture. For portrait/street, I'd pick Canon for the AF and better high ISO for low light.



I second this. Nikon is king for landscape right now because of the superior dynamic range and resolution. For street work and portraiture Canon is the winner due to high ISO performance, outstanding autofocus, and more natural color rendition.


----------



## robbymack (Nov 17, 2012)

+3 landscaping etc go Nikon just about anything else canon


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 17, 2012)

Both cameras have their Pros and Cons. I have a friend, he has D800. I did get a chance to shoot d800 + 14-24. It's an AWESOME combo for landscape. D800 is also great in studio - higher MP.

I love my 5D III + 24-70 f2.8 II - low light shooting, AF speed, and sharpness are the main keys I stay with Canon. Plus great collection of "L" lenses.

How about you rent both systems and give it a shot before pull the trigger


----------



## elflord (Nov 17, 2012)

tnowell said:


> I understand this is a Canon Forum but please try to be unbiased.
> 
> I am just starting off and looking to take still photography only, video is not part of the equation. At this point I'm interested in taking street level and portrait photography sometime in low-light without a flash.
> 
> ...



If you have 5K to spend, you shouldn't blow it all on a one lens set up. Perhaps start with one lens, and keep some cash on the sideline to pick up another lens based on how things go to begin with. If you're taking portraits, you will probably want to get a decent flash unit sooner or later (probably sooner). 

I don't think you can go wrong with either brand, but as far as lenses are concerned, I'd check out a number of options before putting a lot of money into it. One that you can't go wrong with is the 50mm f/1.4 (or f/1.8 if you're really cheap). Others to consider are the 35L, the 135L, the Sigma 85mm, the 24-70MkI. The 70-200mm lenses are all highly regarded but very conspicuous, so the 135L (for example) might be more suitable for what you're doing. 

I wouldn't recommend the 24-70mm mkII AND the 5DIII on your budget because it won't leave enough room in your budget to get anything else.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 17, 2012)

Just to throw a spanner (or three) in the works, but have you considered one of the new Sony's?

Also, could you buy a P+S and wait a while for the DSLR? People here are looking forward to a possible 7D II, High MP, and a new M sometime in 2013 which is not that far away.

Also, if you did go with Nikon, do you really need the D800? If I was buying Nikon today, I would be very, very tempted to go for the D600 over the D800 if I were in your shoes, and use the money saved on glass and a Wi-Fi unit. 

I am very impressed with the specs of the D600 and would definitely go for that over the D800.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2012)

When you are purchasing a camera, you are not just buying a body, but are buying into a system. The body is important, but the lenses are much more important and more expensive. Then, there are accessories like flash, and be sure to look into manufacturer support and service turnaround times.
I bought a D800 along with a few high end lenses. At ISO 100 the camera is truly impressive, as ISO increases, there is less DR and at about ISO 800, I started to be disappointed, but it is fine with a lot of NR.
Thats where the problems begin. NR processing of large files means wait, wait, and wait. I took 500+ images at a low light event, and DR was poor, and processing took several days.
I also found that Nikon has yet to have but a few lenses that can match the sensor. 
If you are taking landscape images at ISO 100 and have the top lenses then I highly recommend the D800. For all around use, it is a struggle, particularly if you use raw and process a lot of images.
So, it is great for some and frustrating for others. I won't recommend either, but be sure you price a entire system and make sure you have the fastest computer available with a ton of memory.


----------



## Jesse (Nov 18, 2012)

5D3 w/ 24-70 + 100 f/2 for portraits.


----------



## tron (Nov 18, 2012)

tnowell said:


> I understand this is a Canon Forum but please try to be unbiased.


biased Canon unbiased Canon ;D 


tnowell said:


> I am just starting off and looking to take still photography only, video is not part of the equation. At this point I'm interested in taking street level and portrait photography sometime in low-light without a flash.


Canon 5DMarkIII ofcourse  (that's unbiased... I think)


tnowell said:


> I have spent 50+ hours reviewing the Canon 5D3 and Nikon D800 but just cant seem to make up my mind. If you were able to start over and were comparing the two cameras what system would you prefer and why?


 50+ hours for reviews?  This is too much! But I am used to Canon so sorry biased again: I like their L lenses and handling of the camera. But the advise to rent to see for yourself is the best. These are top cameras and most probably they will satisfy you both...


----------



## Radiating (Nov 18, 2012)

tnowell said:


> I understand this is a Canon Forum but please try to be unbiased.
> 
> I am just starting off and looking to take still photography only, video is not part of the equation. At this point I'm interested in taking street level and portrait photography sometime in low-light without a flash.
> 
> ...



I have spent 200+ hours studying both cameras and speaking to canon and nikon reps directly as well as consulting FOR a few few review websites on the two cameras. If you want low light.The 5D Mark III has 1/2 of a stop better ISO than the D800. 1/4 comes from having more uniform gausian noise that's easier for noise reduction filters to remove, and 1/4 comes from the fact that the 5D3's ISO settings are actually shooting at a higher effective ISO with a lower stated number than the D800 due to a different calibration. (reviews rate the files at a particular iso as having the same amount of noise).

Canon also has much better low light lenes with f/1.2 lenses which Nikon does not have and image stabilized fast primes, which means you can shoot with a 35mm f/2.0 IS lens at 0.5 seconds exposure time and get tack sharp images 100% of the time. 

With that said for a portrait camera I'm not sure the 24-70mm is the best setup. You want a longer lens for that like the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II but I'm not sure exactly what situations you're trying to describe as your primary subjects.

Either way the Canon 5D3 with the 24-70mm f/2.8 II will be much better than the D800 with the AF-S 24-70mm. If that's the focal length you want that is hands down the way to go.


----------



## rpt (Nov 18, 2012)

tnowell said:


> I understand this is a Canon Forum but please try to be unbiased.
> 
> I am just starting off and looking to take still photography only, video is not part of the equation. At this point I'm interested in taking street level and portrait photography sometime in low-light without a flash.


The answer is simple. 5D3! You would have to get other lenses...

Oh! And I was being unbiased. I really enjoy shooting with my 5D3.


----------



## tron (Nov 18, 2012)

rpt said:


> I really enjoy shooting with my 5D3.


I enjoy very much too. In fact I try not to think of it as ... "my precious" :


----------



## rpt (Nov 18, 2012)

tron said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > I really enjoy shooting with my 5D3.
> ...


Treading on eggshells or thin ice?


----------



## picturesbyme (Nov 18, 2012)

You'll buying into a system. Look at the whole picture and if you like it - financially too - give it a try. 
You also have to like the ergonomics so a trip to a camera store could be helpful but I think one can be used to either of those in a few days. (including menu systems). I shot with Canon/Nikon/Oly no big deal. However the best would be some real life experience: Rent them for a weekend.

The other thing... and you might not going to like this angle 
If you go to a page like 500pc youpick fotozz.hu photoshop.com viewbug.com etc. etc.. 
You'll see a load of amazing images and without the info next to them (with a small exception) I doubt anyone could tell what cam/lens they used. Both of those are great and you can use them for pretty much any type of photography. 

So bottom line is that it's YOU behind the camera that will make those great images.

..but if you want an unbiased opinion pick Canon )


----------



## rpt (Nov 18, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> ..but if you want an unbiased opinion pick Canon )


See - a whole load of unbiased people here!
;D


----------



## sanj (Nov 18, 2012)

Either will work just perfect. Tough call.
I was about to say file management and post will be faster on 5d3 but I realized that D800 has a lower file size RAW.

Am glad you are researching it properly. Your 50+ hours are not wasted as in the process you must have learned a lot about photography and the cameras. So when you buy one you would already know its features.

I happily use the 5d3 but am fascinated by the 800.


----------



## Zv (Nov 18, 2012)

How about the 6D with the 24-70 f4L IS? That would then leave you with a fair quantity of cash left over for an additional lens, say 135L or the 70-200 f4L IS and a flash. Image stabilization is more useful than wide apertures for low light IMO. I reckon f4 is perfect for portraits. 

Does the 6D have the wee pop up flash with built in an wireless transmitter like the 7D? That would also come in handy if you bought a flash, then you can do cheap off camera flash without the need for triggers. Limited range but great for startin out! 

Update - yeah the 6D doesn't have a built in flash so scratch that last bit!


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 18, 2012)

The 5D3 does everything well, no faults but the blinking AF fix. 

The d800 will do studio and landscapes a bit better at the cost of speed and AF performance. 

Pick you poision. I prefer the canon lens lineup because I use more tele than wide.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 18, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> The 5D3 does everything well, no faults but the blinking AF fix.
> 
> The d800 will do studio and landscapes a bit better at the cost of speed and AF performance.
> 
> Pick you poision. I prefer the canon lens lineup because I use more tele than wide.



Correct. Both are excellent in their own way.


----------



## matukas (Nov 18, 2012)

Why I use Canon?
Well, in my case, there was very big point to get local service.
And Nikon had/has none. Maybe better now, but still...
And choosing today, it'd still be Canon.
At least things here in Estonia are this way.
Maybe this is not a problem in major market countries.
My 2€ ???


----------



## tnowell (Nov 20, 2012)

I just want to say thank you to all that have replied, it has really helped. At this point I'm going Canon. Hope to interact with you guys in the future. Thanks again!


----------

